# Just a quick one, Is DVLA Swansea freepost?



## mikecrossuk

Is DVLA Swansea freepost?

I can't remember ever putting a stamp on the envelope when sending away v5's I've just put one in a envelope and written the address but it doesn't mention frrepost so i'm presuming not, just wanted to clarify.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## SAJ77

No mate it's not


----------



## mikecrossuk

SAJ77 said:


> No mate it's not


Cheers Mate,

Didn't think so, just couldn't remember putting a stamp on them


----------



## dooka

Only because of the GOD AWFUL ROADS your letter will have to travel to get there..


----------



## Hilly10

You even have to put a stamp on your tax, vat and paye returns now. Got to claw back this deficit every which way :x


----------



## rustyintegrale

It's a stamp for god's sake... does it warrant a thread?

There are people dying in the world. Is FREEPOST that important?

cheers

rich


----------

